# template making



## Butch (Dec 18, 2006)

ok guys...I've used templates very little in past projects,so making them from scratch is kinda new. I need to make a hardboard template of a 3 x 8 cutout for the back panel of an entertainment center. normally, I'd just mark/jigsaw/sand.done, but using a router( or my shaper) would increase the quality and speed dramaticaly. my thought is this: if I could cut an exact hole for a template, then I could do it in the project piece so I wouldn't NEED a template... but my hand and eye aren't what they were 30+ years ago, so tell me..how do you guys make your templates?? that applies to arches,table legs,etc..anywhere that you'd use a pattern bit.. I'm at a loss at something that's obviously simple, but the gears in my pitiful brain ain't meshin'....:surrender:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I plunge cut on the TS any straight lines I can.

Then jigsaw,spindle sand,rasp,file etc.

It can be a real PITA, but once your done you'll always have it.

For your 3X8 cutout, you could just build an oversize frame to follow inside with your router.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> I plunge cut on the TS any straight lines I can.
> 
> Then jigsaw,spindle sand,rasp,file etc.
> 
> ...



That pretty much covers it. Make it any way you can. I probably wouldn't go to the trouble for one cutout unless it was for a critical fit or decorative.


----------



## Butch (Dec 18, 2006)

mdntrdr said:


> I plunge cut on the TS any straight lines I can.
> 
> Then jigsaw,spindle sand,rasp,file etc.
> 
> ...





cabinetman said:


> That pretty much covers it. Make it any way you can. I probably wouldn't go to the trouble for one cutout unless it was for a critical fit or decorative.


 
thanks fellows..it sounds to me that I'd be better off putting the time/energy into making the cut, instead of making a template... I kinda felt that way anyways...


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

I would agree. If You ever need to do multiples, it is the only way to go. You can do 25 of something very quickly with a template. If You have a 1/2 in. bit, with a 1/2 in. bearing, It gets easier. You only need to copy the piece without any offsets.


----------



## 1SOW (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like the opening would be parallel to the edges; if so, rig an 'edge guide' to your router--like on a skill saw.

On the back of the piece, can you mount a thin board temporarily to run your router along? Carpet tape will usually work.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Typically I'll use 1/4" melamine. I just draw the lines and cut a bit proud on a band saw. Then sanding with disk, spindle and sanding block. Use your fingers to feel for any undulations in the curves, etc.


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

Personally, I would think that the melamine would be hard on cutters. Have You found it dulling Your teeth, or router sharpener surface? That is what I was led to believe.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Some templates are just worth having around because you never know when or why you'll need them. Like circles, squares, bowties and triangles of different sizes. 

Many/most of the jigs I have I built for one time projects, for single or multiple surface cuts. Then some friend of whoever sees it and wants one or similar to it for themselves, their kid, or a friend.

You can never have too many jigs, just not enough space to store them.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Some templates are just worth having around because you never know when or why you'll need them. Like circles, squares, bowties and triangles of different sizes.
> 
> Many/most of the jigs I have I built for one time projects, for single or multiple surface cuts. Then some friend of whoever sees it and wants one or similar to it for themselves, their kid, or a friend.
> 
> *You can never have too many jigs, just not enough space to store them.*


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

No problem. I might try to pin it, Double face tape can be a problem on the softer materials Should be fine


----------

